# Thinking about breeding...kind of wordy



## Sherry (Feb 9, 2008)

I have 3 does, a mama and her 2 seven month old babies. My neighbor has the cutest, fuzziest buck that he has offered to let me borrow. 
I have never noticed when my girls are in heat...never really paid attention since I had not seriously considered breeding them before.

Can I just put him in the pen with the girls? Will there be fighting or do goats just basically get along? I don't want to stress anyone unnecessarily. 

My girls aren't afraid of me, I can feed them out of my hand but they aren't overly friendly. The fellow I got them from has a large herd and all are free ranging. He never really interacts with them. No matter how many hours I have spent just sitting with them, feeding them teddy grahams, apples, etc. they don't care for a good rubbing. Will this be a problem should they have babies? I was hoping that even letting the mamas "raise" the babies I could start from the very beginning and have these babies be more used to me. i.e. enjoy human contact.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

IMO I would say the babies would be alright with you.If there is only one buck they should get along o.k. but the girls may not stand for him if not in heat


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

With him being your neighbor, you should know if the buck is healthy or not. If he's healthy, borrow him for 6 to 8 weeks. That gives the girls enough time to come into heat a couple times in case it doesn't take the first time. Make sure your young girls are big enough to breed. They should be at 80% of their potential adult weight. They'll continue to gain during pregnancy and be good to go at kidding time.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

How heavy are your 7 month olds? They should be at least 80 lbs and growing steadily before you decide to breed them. Like Julie said, usually about 6-8 weeks with the buck is enough for him to do the job.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I go wtih an 80 lb. rule on my boers, but smaller breeds wouldn't be that heavy. What breed of does do you have?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry didn't see the part about the kids.I would probably hold of on breeding them depending on there size.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since you didn't mention the breed I am going to assume a mini breed. And if that is the case you want to wait till the kids are 12 months old before breeding.

I agree with Julie if the buck is healthy then ask to borrow him for a month or more and just run him with your does. mark the day he was put in with them adn the day he was taken out. So that you have an earliest and latest due dates on them.

Welcome to The Goat Spot!!!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry, they are pygmies, as is the buck. The nice thing too about the buck is he's not very big himself. By that I mean size not age.
He's very friendly, I just fell in love with him. 

If I go get him, they won't "fight" when I put him in will they? Ignoring is ok, not standing for him, right now, is ok too, I just dont want to have a fight on my hands. Mine have horns and he has horns, I wouldn't get in the middle of that.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

They will butt heads, but that is perfectly normal goat behavior. With everyone having horns, it's not a problem. They'll be fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they may but heads a little and a little shoving here and there, but that usually is it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If these are pygmies, then I would hold off breeding the two younger ones, pygmies you usually wait until they are about 18 months old to breed them.

And yes, they will fight at first, but that is normal


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They shouldn't.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

HI, from my experiences with a couple of similar does I bought that grew up without much human involvement, it will be good. 
First, I would probably try to bred just the momma and hold off on the doelings until the fall at least. 
I bought 2 does that were wild, wouldn't let me touch them for months even though I'd sit with them and offer treats, they'd have none of it, but when they were in advanced pregnancy they slowed down and would let me give them a scratch here and there. Then the first went into labor with a huge kid, it was her first and I sat right with her, encouraging her and helping get the kids head delivered. That created a bond and although she'll never be as friendly as her kids that are raised with a lot of human attention, she is fonder of me then before. LOL And all kids are different, right now I have 3 that are almost 1 month old and only one of them will seek me out to be held, one will be still while I pick her up and the other always tries to get away. ) But kids you are involved with will always be sweeter than those raised in a pasture without human contact. I am sure you will enjoy the experience. D


----------

